# Straight Piped Catalytic Converter: 03 F-250 5.4



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I cut my catalytic converter off because I was having problems with it causing late shifting and lack of power. Truck gained a good amount of power. Video is kind of sucky because it was echoing off of the neighbors fence and i stepped on it a little too much and it started popping. But when your in gera driving and step on it, it sounds good.


----------



## 02powerstroke

good luck with getting an inspection sticker if they do that in NY


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

02powerstroke;885355 said:


> good luck with getting an inspection sticker if they do that in NY


its over gvw. does not need to be hooked up to pc for emissions. just a walk around safety check.


----------



## Clint S

In NY it would could still fail as they do a visual inspection of all emission equipment. Case in point friend had a 78 trans am. Came with cats and he took them off. Failed inspection even though the car does not need to be hooked up. It all depends on the inspector. Took it to another guy and it passed.


----------



## purplehavoc

That was the best mod i did to my 03.I just pulled it out,punched the guts out 
and popped it back in.
They do spot inspections here,so at least it is there for looks.haha.


----------



## f250man

Im glad there is none of that **** here no yearly inspections and dont have a emissions test since its commercial.


----------



## purplehavoc

That is the crappy thing here,if it is commercial you have to have a yearly emissions
and saftey.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

lol all my friends work in garages so that might be why i pass  but it is a great performance thing to do. And another thing I punched the guts out of mine and it leaked, that's why i straight piped it.


----------



## grec-o-face

I did the same to my V10. There's no downstream O2 sensor, so it's all good. 

I noticed a gain in power also, then I loaded a cutom SCT tune from my dyno-guy (Pete Johnson, performance-dyno, Concord, NH. - he's done all of my drag car tuning) and picked up WAY more power, and better MPG.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

grec-o-face;885591 said:


> I did the same to my V10. There's no downstream O2 sensor, so it's all good.
> 
> I noticed a gain in power also, then I loaded a cutom SCT tune from my dyno-guy (Pete Johnson, performance-dyno, Concord, NH. - he's done all of my drag car tuning) and picked up WAY more power, and better MPG.


I had to drill a hole for the o2 sensor. and then I built it up a little bit so it wouldnt throw a light. how much power did you pickup with the programmer? how much was it?


----------



## grec-o-face

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;885641 said:


> I had to drill a hole for the o2 sensor. and then I built it up a little bit so it wouldnt throw a light. how much power did you pickup with the programmer? how much was it?


I had the device (SCT X2) from an old car and it wasn't getting used. My tuner and I are pretty tight - so I don't know what it would cost. You'de have to call around.
I haven't put it on the dyno to get numbers yet, but if I had to guess, I'd say 30-40. I plan on it, just haven't had the time.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

grec-o-face;885653 said:


> I had the device (SCT X2) from an old car and it wasn't getting used. My tuner and I are pretty tight - so I don't know what it would cost. You'de have to call around.
> I haven't put it on the dyno to get numbers yet, but if I had to guess, I'd say 30-40. I plan on it, just haven't had the time.


ya because if I can get more power out of this thing I will for sure haha. Once the other manifold starts leaking I will probably put headers on it.


----------



## grec-o-face

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;885663 said:


> ya because if I can get more power out of this thing I will for sure haha. Once the other manifold starts leaking I will probably put headers on it.


I agree!!! You should see more power from tuning, for sure. Although the V10's certainly gain more from mods. I also updated the Y-pipe to the SPD Performance unit. Major gain there too (power and sound)!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

grec-o-face;885674 said:


> I agree!!! You should see more power from tuning, for sure. Although the V10's certainly gain more from mods. I also updated the Y-pipe to the SPD Performance unit. Major gain there too (power and sound)!!


ya I noticed in a catalog from summit racing they had a flowmaster y pipe. I was thinking about it haha. I just found a hypertech programmer but idk how much more umph it will give me haha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Does anyone know on a 05 f350 i suppose a v10. Does anyone know if they were changed to the mini cats?


----------

